# Working with sellers agent?



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok...im new to buying vacant land so I was hoping I could get some advice. I found 30 acres that I love and am interested in purchasing. I found it on my own and contacted the listing agent to walk the property...which I did last weekend. Im now at a point where I want to make an offer...but do I need to get my own agent to work through or should I just work with the listing agent? I know she doesn't necessarily represent my interests but not sure of the pros/cons of it....any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Several years ago I bought a house using a buyers agent. I didn't know much about buying a house and thought it would be best to have someone looking out for my interest. It soon became apparent to me that the agent I hired was much more interested in closing the deal than she was in closing the deal in my best interest.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

You have to be careful on both sides of the fence. Several years back my sister and her husband sold their house and found out their agent didn't tell them if they'd closed two weeks sooner it would have saved them almost $400. I don't remember if it was about taxes or what. Be sure to ask about anything costing more, or less, on the time of closing.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Having worked in real estate, unless the seller's agent is someone you know and trust, I wouldn't suggest it. If you're going to be paying a real estate agent anyways, it is best to have your interests represented.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I have bought re both ways. If you are comfortable with the listing agent, go for it. I find it all depends on the agent. Good luck.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

In my experience my general advice would be to get your own agent. There are exceptions depending on the agent and complexity of the sale. I bought my current home using the seller agent but she was one in a million balancing both interests and the deal was pretty straight forward. When I sold my previous home the buyers decided to go with my seller agent and it was very disappointing. The agent I felt tried to rush into the sale, tried to get me to go with a lower offer and after she wrote up a contract stating I would keep applicances, she apparently made a "verbal agreement" with the buyers to give them the appliances and without informing me. The buyers were angry and other conflicting issues made for an uncomfortable closing.
Of course realtors are gonna love being being duel agents. But just go back to the logic. They are forced to work both sides of the fence: can that be good for both parties? Sometimes it can, but I would want someone working exclusively for my interests.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Find a lawyer whose specialty is deeds. Of the lesser of two evils, I'll take a lawyer.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

If the land is pasture, pay a farmer in the area to walk the land and advise you. If it's forrested, pay a forester to advise you. These people will help in if you should offer and how much you should offer. Most land for sale nowadays in often less than ideal. Getting a loan to buy land is often difficult, so be prepared before making an offer.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I have bought vacant land I found on my own from sellers agent. In my case my wife & I met the agent at his house signed the papers gave him the deposit shook hand & that was that. But everything was straight forward. There was a local title company handling all the paper work & title insurance. The Title Company contacted us as the agent said & the rest of the deal was handled by them. It was a cash sale & we took the balance to the title company they closed the deal.
So my point is how is it set up?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

It depends on the agent, and it also depends how well prepared you are to do your own due diligence since you don't have an agent looking out for you. We have been involved in two purchases of foreclosures, using the sellers agent. Both went smooth and both turned out to be a good buy.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Just be prepared, be educated, and consider hiring a real-estate lawyer to look things over. They are way cheaper than a buyer's agent, and can help protect you. We recently sold by-owner our house and property. We agreed to work with the buyer's agent. He was definitely out for buyer's best interest, and his biggest commission, and we caught him in several flat out lies. Thankfully, we had an advisor to help us through, so he only wound up cheating us out of a few hundred bucks. Just be aware that they owe YOU NOTHING, and may try to take whatever they can get from you.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

In my opinion, never have the words, "Let the buyer beware," been more aptly applied than in real estate transactions. I personally would not use a "buyer's agent" in any real estate transaction. I'm not saying they are all bad, but I've both purchased and sold real estate without an agent. No regrets whatsoever.

As a buyer, I have had "buyer's agents" misrepresent properties to me, up to and including how many legal lots comprised the property. (!!!) (I didn't purchase the property, needless to say.) So for myself, I don't trust them and I don't use them.

Do your own homework. Head down to the local county offices. Learn everything you can: Easements, flood areas, legal lot size, are taxes up to date, who owns mineral rights, water rights, what improvements, if any, etc. If permits are required for anything, make sure they exist. A buyer's agent is SUPPOSED to know these things for you, but I haven't met many that will do as good a job researching the issues as you will yourself. And taking someone to court for recompense if they misrepresented something is usually prohibitively expensive and time-consuming -- as well as very hard to prove. Much better to just get it right in the initial transaction.

Don't sign a contract without having a real estate attorney look it over for you and explain exactly what is contained in the contract. The title company will ensure the title is free and clear. 

That's really all there is to it.

I have worked with seller's agents and had excellent experiences. Do make sure to ask about all disclosures and have them go over those -- but don't rely upon them exclusively. You yourself can't know too much about the property you propose to buy. Ever.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I would work with the selling agent. While they do have a fiduciary duty to represent the sellers best interest, they also have legal responsibility to be honest and straight forward with the buyer. It is never in a sellers best interest to find themselves in court due to fraud or misrepresentation. I don't know of any realtor who is going to cheat a customer knowingly. The fines and penalties for such are quite steep.... not to mention loss of license which essentially cuts you out of the easiest money I ever earned.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since the Listing Agent "showed" you the property, she is, in fact, already working for you. As a Managing Broker, I recommend you make the offer directly through the Listing Agent. Had she not shown you the property, I would recommend otherwise. Once an offer is made, through any Agent, a Buyer should ALWAYS adhere to "due diligence" in researching the property. Buyer's should read their own Title Reports and request information based on them. In addition, the Escrow Officer is a 3rd party, and can be a wealth of information. Buyer's can directly contact their Escrow Officers with questions. Although, your Realtor (or Agent) should be knowledgeable, don't expect him to know everything and review your Title for you. I read the Title Reports, but very few do (it is not required). 

I am blessed to be working for a Broker/Owner who was a Real Estate Attorney for twenty years and he reviews all of the transactions.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Buying vacant land here is different than buying a home. You cannot get a traditional loan. Since there is no home on it bankers are leery of lending money because it is much easier to walk away from a piece of land than it is from a place you live. If you haven't you may want to check if it is the same in Nebraska. 

I agree with Lori above on the listing agent.


----------

